# Need Advice and Feedback



## rayyan (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi All

I am an immature in arts but very passionate about it. I've made few painings recetnly 2 in pastels and one oil paining. Appreciate if you can give me advice, suggestions and feedback on these, and that how can I improve myself as I really want to get better at it.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You should learn vanishing point. The center line in the road for example is not as wide in the background as it's in the foreground. Fine then brushes and brush strokes would give better details.


----------



## JohanMalm (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes. learn the rule then brake it. The detail of the center line in pic nr 2 not vanishing is the thing I like most of the paintings. 

But if you're aiming for realism, you should listen to DLeeG


----------



## vd90 (Dec 1, 2014)

You need to practice more to improve it however as a new person its good


----------



## SSFT (Dec 10, 2014)

These seems to be pretty good for me


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Good Work*

I love the trees and the sky in your oil painting. Honestly since I do painting I didn't even look closely at the pastels. I see where you did get smaller as things, including the road got far away, but there are other things you can do to make it more realistic. Things far away are always lighter and less distinct than things close up. Also I feel your transition from here to there is too sudden, a gradual reduction instead of a sudden reduction in size would be more realistic. But honestly I think you have lots of talent and I like your work.


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

It is great as a beginner, specially if you are self-taught... 
One quick note I can share is that warm colors come forward and cool colors recede ...so use bluer/cooler colors on objects far away, and warmer tones on things nearby .....


Here are my other few tips for any self-learning and passionate newbie )


----------

